# Theoretical



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Civilization falls. One gun and why. Lets hear it. Or maybe two guns, one handgun, one long gun (relatively long, carbine/rifle type).


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

AR 15 in .223 with lots of 30 round mags. Pick off the zombies from 200 to 300 yards.
.45 ACP 1911 with lots of mags for that up close and personal feeling...


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

BigV said:


> AR 15 in .223 with lots of 30 round mags. Pick off the zombies from 200 to 300 yards.
> .45 ACP 1911 with lots of mags for that up close and personal feeling...



Holy cow... those were going to be my choices too! 

Here is a different thought though.... I wonder how well we could survive with 1911's and 22 lr's. Lets face it we all could have hundreds of thousands of rounds of ammo that would take up no space at all. Imagine if we had to be somewhat mobile (1970's vehicles... nothing computerized). It's going to be hard to carry enough ammo wheter it be .223 or anything larger. 

I dunno I guess I'm bored, just thinking what it would be like.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

BigV said:


> AR 15 in .223 with lots of 30 round mags. Pick off the zombies from 200 to 300 yards.
> .45 ACP 1911 with lots of mags for that up close and personal feeling...


Cant see much wrong with that.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Just to be different, I'll go with an Uzi in 9mm and a glock 9 mm or maybe a Thompson Sub machine gun 45cal with a 1911 45 cal. It may be nice to have a two different weapons using compatible ammo if possible.
or maybe an Uzi with a AK47. Nice thing about the 47, tre tolerances are looser so they're a little more trouble free.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I guess I would take my old XM 21 with night vision an scope,,,if I could mount one it would be a Ma Deuce,,hand gun would be a 1911,all 3 have served me well


----------



## al capone (Nov 13, 2005)

Hell..Ilove the idea of an thompson,but have you picked one up? thats a heavy son of a bitch.....Don't you think we should lite in this senerio? maybe a308 for long and a S&W 500 for short


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

You want to see some guys who really get into this talk(I think its just kind of a game) go to AR15.com and they have a whole section dedicated to Zombie hordes, sometimes in how detailed they are and how they kinda argue about it you wonder if they dont think its real.


----------



## jacmec (Sep 28, 2008)

AK or SKS as the main battle rifle. 1911 for back up. 

Other options for MBR: FAL, Garand, Daewoo.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Cant narrow it down to just two so I'll take these and can always drop one along the way if it doesnt work out
223 because of light weight , can carry plenty of ammo, M1A 7.62x51 , can really reach out and touch someone
1911 because of stopping power


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Huntinbull said:


> Civilization falls. One gun and why. Lets hear it. Or maybe two guns, one handgun, one long gun (relatively long, carbine/rifle type).


If civilization "falls" I would think that primary concerns would be close quarters defense and food procurement. As much as I like my scary black guns, I may be a little old fashioned but, give me a 12 ga pump shotgun with a $h!t load of slugs and buckshot. Don't see any good reason for long range confrontations. Rather lay low, protect my family, and cut you in half with one shot if you get to close. Nothing personal. 
As far as a second piece, once again old fashioned, I would like my 45 LC. It may be a little big but no reason for conceled carry now. Plenty of range, lots of serious swat when it gets there, and little to go wrong mechanically with a revolver. 
Hope we never have to make that call.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

PapawSmith said:


> If civilization "falls" I would think that primary concerns would be close quarters defense and food procurement. As much as I like my scary black guns, I may be a little old fashioned but, give me a 12 ga pump shotgun with a $h!t load of slugs and buckshot. Don't see any good reason for long range confrontations. Rather lay low, protect my family, and cut you in half with one shot if you get to close. Nothing personal.
> As far as a second piece, once again old fashioned, I would like my 45 LC. It may be a little big but no reason for conceled carry now. Plenty of range, lots of serious swat when it gets there, and little to go wrong mechanically with a revolver.
> Hope we never have to make that call.


What kind of 45LC do you have?? I had a 25-5 a few years back and traded it off..still kick myself.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

That is a hard question, and depends on where you are at when the shtf.

If I am at home I agree with PawPaw and would rather have my shotgun hands down.

In the situation that I need a assault weapon or rifle of sorts I guess I like an ar 15, but at risk of being that guy.... if I had to pick one I would choose my ak 47.

My main reason for this is if society has failed, I know my ak is going to go bang when I pull the trigger. In my experience (my opinion only, no need to get upset or argue) m 16 or ar 15 rifles need to be maintained very well in order to gurantee function. In a situation where I may run out of cleaning supplies or have none on hand you may have a deadly accurate machine of war that will not cycle properly.

I know that if you ask 10 different people whether they pick a15 or ak 47 you will get 10 different answers and 100 different reasons why, but this is my opinion and choice.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

GREAT STUFF! 
I am a shotgun fan for the short to medium range defense and food procurement options. Although the ammo is heavier per round and can get bulky in a hurry.

If I could have my "dream team" it would be an AK or SKS that takes AK mags and a 45 acp, probably 1911 or clone (maybe a kimber?). The AK and SKS just work, no hiccups, no whining, no preferences beyond "please load me again". I have nothing against the Ar platform. Intend to be an owner of one sooner rather than later. BUT, they do seem to be slightly more finicky than the Kalashnikov design. More accurate, yes. Lighter? Generally. Ammo lighter per round? Yes. But think of this. Ever see a forward assist on a Kalashnikov? Me neither.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I would have to pick the 2 most popular rounds in the world and what ever happens to shoot them,762x39 & 9mm


----------



## Dazed and Confused (Aug 31, 2004)

Sig 556 (also takes .223) and Sig Pro .40 To Hell and Back Reliability


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Give me my ruger 10/22 with a few 25 round mags. I can carry 500 rounds in one pocket,kill plenty of small game to eat and for defense out to 25 yards a head shot would be very easy to make. The 22 is also a quiet round that would not give away your location.
Angler ss


----------



## bassstalker (Oct 6, 2006)

no doubt about it - ak-47 for the rifle in my hand, glock 19 in the cross draw vest, and my pistol grip 12 gage slung behind my back. oh yeah! it will be messy. and i think its comming.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

my 1100 and 00 buckshot.
God i hope it never comes to that though!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Pretty sure we won't encounter Zombies anytime soon. (Dang it! sounds like fun). But with the economy and the political situation there may just be a need for this thread eventually.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

This must be a very popular subject right now..there is a thread just like this one on the Snipershide website.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm with Pawpaw - See no need for long range encounter. I would also like to go as simple as possible as the likelyhood of fixing a broken gun is low. I would go with a double-barrel, side by side 12Ga and a S&W .357 revolver. Not a lot of shots without reloading, but very, very reliable.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Show'em if ya got'em


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice looking irons, wish I had a digital camera to post some pics, bought a Smith&Wesson lower reciever just today matter of fact.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Slug wont do much good with body armorer. BG behind a tree is safe with a slug but toes up if you have a M1A ,7.62X51 will go through 12 inches of wood like butter


----------



## labman (Sep 13, 2008)

MY winchester 243 with 55gr ballistic tip for long range and my 12ga turkey gun with hevi shot for close range,good for taking off legs or what ever else.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I agree with Lab man savage .243 for the long shots and my Benelli Nova for close quarters no need for the pistol. But this is just if I had to leave my home if it went down where I could be at home things would be much different I have asmall arsenal all of which would be put to good use have plenty of ammo on hand first thing I would be worried about is securing the premisses and then getting a stock pile of food and then getting extra ammo. I don't see the zombie thign happening but being self relient is always a good thing I'm not paranoid I'm preparred. Never know when you are goign to have to take care of your self and family can't rely on others and sure as hell can't rely on the government.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

[email protected] would keep my trusty rusty shotgun, since i have a reloader and my 9 shot H /R sentinel 22 lr with the six inch barrel though i have a large arsenal to choose from that would be my best choice because of the ammount of ammo i have for them


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

well if a man can dream, and its really hittin the fan, and i'm at home. gimmie a .50 bullpup BMG, and a smith and wesson 500 with enough ammo to take out a large army from ridiculous distance.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Huntinbull said:


> Pretty sure we won't encounter Zombies anytime soon. (Dang it! sounds like fun). But with the economy and the political situation there may just be a need for this thread eventually.




not so sure about that, (the zombie part) you looked in the whitehouse and capital lately?


----------

